# Passenger side oil trouble



## Rushm (Jan 22, 2017)

I finally fired up the 66 GTO my dad and I first rebuilt when I was 13. He died ten years ago and I want t get her to run for my son. Pops bought her off the showroom floor in 1966. 
I primed the oil pump for 15 minutes or so. I got oil throughout the drivers side bank and very slow oil through the lifters on pistons 2 and 4. Thinking my battery operated Dewalt was only turning 500 rpm or so I fired her up. 
After letting her run for 30-45 seconds I shut her down because I was getting no oil through the pushrods on any of the passenger side pistons. 
I am getting 45 pounds of oil pessure on the bottom end. So, I have read about an oil galley plug on the passenger side that I may have missed. After removing the bellhousing I cannot see it. 
Should I remove the clutch and flywheel or am I off track? I don't feel like I missed something but it was a good month ago when I assembled the motor. 
Help please.


----------



## Rushm (Jan 22, 2017)

So, I pulled the clutch and flywheel. All holes are plugged. 
So moving forward, what would stop me from getting oil to the passenger side pushrods?
When I put the two freeze plugs in the front of the motor, near the timing chain, I had to drive them in quite far to get them to tighten. Could they be restricting flow?
I have read that I should have those holes threaded but it's a little late now.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I haven't tore into my engine yet so I don't have first hand advice for you. Possible this discussion on the PY forum about oiling and gallery plugs might be helpful. Best of luck to you!!

front oil galley plugs tapped too deep - PY Online Forums


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The front oil passage plugs can indeed be driven in too deep. If driven in too deep, it can partially shut off or completely shut off the oil supply. You even have to be careful when you tap and plug the holes so as not to tighten them too deep.

The oil plug you mentioned is actually behind one of the freeze type plugs on the back of the block. It is behind that plug. You can see it if you pull the distributor and shine a light in there. I have personally never pulled one or installed one because this is something a machine shop typically does. However, I know now to check to make sure it has been put back into place. I don't think that is the problem.

Here is a Pontiac oiling system diagram. See how the oil flow goes forward on the left bank and towards the back on the right bank. You can see where oil goes upward to the bank of lifters. Each bank of lifters has the plug in the front, as you can see. If the plug is set too deep, on either bank, it can slow down or shut off the oil flow but you can see how it would affect the right bank oil flow to the lifters. http://www.jbp-pontiac.com/techDoc/oiling.jpg

That said, my vote is for the front oil plug driven too deep cutting off the oil supply to the lifters on the right (passenger) side. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rushm (Jan 22, 2017)

I may well have driven those plugs too deep but they would not tighten otherwise. After I found out that the rear oil galley plug is behind a freeze plug and not visible, I pulled the distributor to check. It is definitely not there. Much appreciated Smith Auto. 
Out comes the motor again. 
Thanks PJ


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rushm said:


> I may well have driven those plugs too deep but they would not tighten otherwise. After I found out that the rear oil galley plug is behind a freeze plug and not visible, I pulled the distributor to check. It is definitely not there. Much appreciated Smith Auto.
> Out comes the motor again.
> Thanks PJ


The plug should be able to be seen through the distributor hole and you should also be able to feel it. Here is a You Tube video that clearly shows the plug: 



 Now you can get the plug in through the front of the engine without pulling it. You were going to check your front oil galley plugs anyway, right?. Here is what I found: galley plug install

The front plugs need to be "staked" in place which keeps them from popping out - which I have never experienced, but only have read about. I suppose it is more for race applications or the 80 PSI oil pumps. This You Tube video shows the process this guy uses, but it looks like a real pain in the butt, you need tools, and I would not do it with an assembled engine for fear of getting any metal into the oiling system. So I would simply pull your press-in plugs. Observe the thickness of the block/hole so you know how deep "too deep" is. Then reinstall a new set and stake them as factory did. Some suggest to use the red Locktite wiped around the outside of the oil galley plug to lock it in additionally. Never done this, but it probably would not hurt. Check out this You Tube video and you will see the staked plugs right in the beginning of the video up to the 41 second mark and the rest of the video shows how to add the pipe plugs.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rushm, that very same plug had been left out (along with the two front plugs behind the timing chain) on the first Pontiac engine I built. After installing the front plugs, I still had no oil on the passenger side.....removing the trans, flywheel, and core plug, there it was: and open hole where the galley plug should have been. Installed the plug, and all has been fine for the past 36 years with this engine. A lot of labor, but easily fixed and no harm done. Good luck to you.


----------



## Rushm (Jan 22, 2017)

Exact same process. After replacing the galley plug she runs and oils like a champ. 
I can now turn my attention elsewhere. Thank god. That was a fight. 
Thanks for the help guys.


----------

